# Running CS alongside CS2 - Can it be done?



## mudfrog (Nov 3, 2006)

Were in the process of migrating over from Adobe CS to CS2.
Being forced down the route by good old Adobe  
In the first instance I want to be able to run CS alongside CS2 on a machine and wondered if this can be done? I have already installed it 

What issues will there be? Already unable to get .indd files to default to CS since CS2 has been installed. Even though I have done an Apple + I command and tried to change the default from there. It just reverts back to CS2. Any tips?

This is only going to happen on one machine hopefully. I have told the person to be more conscious of what there doing and only run either one or the other at any one time.
If need be there just going to have to change the way they work for a short period of time and open file from within the application rather than trying to open the file direct.

Cheers all,

Rich


----------



## simbalala (Nov 3, 2006)

There are some posts about running two instances of the same program over at MacOS Hints. That's kind of what you want to do.

Start here: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060103143430866

One method involves running as two different users with fast user switching.


----------



## MacGizmo (Nov 17, 2006)

There are no special tricks, you can run CS2 and CS1 at the same time with no issues whatsoever - as they use different preference files and they have different serial numbers. Go ahead and run them both. I did for well over a month before finally deleting CS1 and I did absolutely nothing of any kind that was unique like switching between multiple users, etc.

The problem with opening them always defaulting to CS2 is not really a "bug" but a "feature." The OS assumes that you WANT to use the latest version of installed software. There's no way around it that I know of. But a good way to remind yourself not double click a file when you want to open it in CS1 is to keep an alias of ID CS1 on the desktop as well as the dock and drag the file to it.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 17, 2006)

I must say that I'm really annoyed with Adobe on this one. CS2 is a very restrictive upgrade with respect to backwards compatibility.


----------

